# Johnson Creek



## rkunk (Apr 13, 2009)

I live in Northville and I am trying to get more infomration on this creek to fish. I noticed a lot of posts a long time ago by a guy named Steve? But have not seen any recent posts. Does anyone know who Steve is and how to contact him? Or, if you you can help me, it would be great! I can exchange information on other rivers that I fish or offer to take you on the PM river in my Hyde  Thanks - Ray


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

That would be me. Use the search feature of these forums and you will find what you seek....


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

Bud,
The only time you catch trout at johnson creek is the same day they dump in the fish, other than that they die within 24hrs. We know every inch of J creek. Nothing doing.


----------



## drdon (Jan 7, 2009)

Talked to the DNR and they changed the type of brown trout that they were stocking. He said that the last survey showed the they are now getting holdover fish, a couple were 3 yrs old.


----------



## mtorzews (Jan 20, 2000)

centerpinking said:


> Bud,
> The only time you catch trout at johnson creek is the same day they dump in the fish, other than that they die within 24hrs. We know every inch of J creek. Nothing doing.



Not true. I've caught them at all times of the year. They are small and spread out though. More creek chubs than trout.


----------



## fish_skeered (Oct 12, 2006)

Yeah but thats just about always the case in most lower michigan trout streams. Between three of us on 3 seperate trout streams renowned for large rainbows by Ionia, we got about 1400 chubs, 1 12" rainbow, an 8" brown, and a 6" rainbow....Ive had the same story in a few others as well. Thats why i love goin to school in the UP. A week and a half ago my buddy got a 21" rainbow and I got a 13", both out of the same hole in the same creek. Cant get that down here.


----------



## Silverexpress (Sep 6, 2006)

rkunk said:


> I live in Northville and I am trying to get more infomration on this creek to fish. I noticed a lot of posts a long time ago by a guy named Steve? But have not seen any recent posts. Does anyone know who Steve is and how to contact him? Or, if you you can help me, it would be great! I can exchange information on other rivers that I fish or offer to take you on the PM river in my Hyde  Thanks - Ray


Ray,

Have a go at it. It's good practice whether you catch a brown or not. It's nice to get out and cast a few.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Honcho, I had to unapprove your post as it was naming too many specific spots.


----------



## Honcho (Jun 16, 2009)

Steve,

Sorry about that just read the policy on that.

Honcho


----------



## roman21 (Jul 31, 2011)

hey could anyone pm me a good access spot for johnson creek? got skunked the other day and would like to try again with more luck


----------

